# AC Compressor short cycling, with a new twist



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If you're low on charge, the low pressure switch will shut down the compressor to save it from damage. Then the low side pressure increases as the system equalizes, the low pressure switch sees adequate pressure, and the compressor kicks in again, long enough to drop the pressure on the suction side below minimum and trip the low pressure safety switch again...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I was thinking something more along the lines of air in the system. When the compressor starts, the high side pressure goes sky high shutting down the compressor and triggering the fan to go into high speed (aka jet mode). (High pressure is normally equated to high temperature.) 

Either way, you probably need to have the system evaluated by someone who knows A/C systems.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This happened when my expansion valve went bad. Low side was fine, but high side pressure was sky high. It would cool for 30 seconds or so and then shut off and stay off when it was 90+ outside, and the radiator fan was SCREAMING.


----------

